# Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen



## Jaho (30. Januar 2011)

*Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

was sind die besten Einstellungen um mit einem Steelseries 7h headset mit möglichst gutem raumklang und klangqualität zu spielen?

Gruß Jaho


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Das ist persönliches Empfinden, den niemand kann mit deinen Ohren hören.


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*



Jaho schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was sind die besten Einstellungen um mit einem Steelseries 7h headset mit möglichst gutem raumklang und klangqualität zu spielen?
> 
> Gruß Jaho


 
Du stellst im Treibermenue auf Kopfhörer um, Audiokanal auf 6 Channels und aktivierst zusätzlich Dolby Headphone. Mit dieser Einstellung hast du dann simulierten Raumklang, der für die Gegnerortung perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## Jaho (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Du stellst im Treibermenue auf Kopfhörer um, Audiokanal auf 6 Channels und aktivierst zusätzlich Dolby Headphone. Mit dieser Einstellung hast du dann simulierten Raumklang, der für die Gegnerortung perfekt funktioniert.




Danke. Dolby Headphone ist doch 5.1, oder? Ist es auch möglich in 7.1 zu spielen?


----------



## Blutstoff (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*



Jaho schrieb:


> Danke. Dolby Headphone ist doch 5.1, oder? Ist es auch möglich in 7.1 zu spielen?


 
Wenn du in 7.1 spielen möchtest, musst du nur im Treibermenue von 6 Channels auf 8 Channels wechseln und natürlich Dolby Headphone aktivieren.


----------



## PEG96 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Wobei man sagen muss, dass es immer eine Geschmacksfrage ist, ich z.B. kann mit stereo besser orten, andere mit dolby headphone und einige können gar nicht orten.


----------



## trible_d (10. Februar 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du in 7.1 spielen möchtest, musst du nur im Treibermenue von 6 Channels auf 8 Channels wechseln und natürlich Dolby Headphone aktivieren.



Und den 7.1 virtual speaker shifter? Warscheinlich auch oder? Wofür ist des gx? Wenn ich nur musik höre, muss ich dann auf 2 kanäle schalten oder reicht es
dolby headphone zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Jaho (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*



trible_d schrieb:


> Und den 7.1 virtual speaker shifter? Warscheinlich auch oder? Wofür ist des gx? Wenn ich nur musik höre, muss ich dann auf 2 kanäle schalten oder reicht es
> dolby headphone zu deaktivieren?


 
Das würde mich auch interresieren. Wäre toll wenn noch jemand antwortet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*



> Und den 7.1 virtual speaker shifter?



Nein, der 7.1 Virtual Speaker Shifter ist nur dafür da, um die virtuellen Lautsprecher (die ja simuliert werden) in ihrer virtuellen Position zu verändern.



> Wofür ist des gx?



Damit aktiviert man die Unterstützung für EAX1-4, DirectSound und OpenAL.



> Wenn ich nur musik höre, muss ich dann auf 2 kanäle schalten oder reicht es
> dolby headphone zu deaktivieren?



Beides machen.


----------



## PEG96 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Ja beides deaktivieren, mit dolby headphone klingt musik bescheiden.


----------



## trible_d (12. Februar 2011)

Danke für die erläuterung. Leider umständlich, aber dafür flexibel. Mal ne ganz andere frage. Ich hab gesehen, dass ich auch den front panelausgang verstärken kann bei der essence stx. Gibt es da klangliche nachteile den kh über fp mit 3,5mm anzuschließen anstatt hinten über 6,2mm?


----------



## PEG96 (12. Februar 2011)

Physikalisch gesehen dürfte es einen Qualitätsverlust geben der aber nicht hörbar ist. Ich würde die kh trotzdem hinten anschließen, da die Frontaudiokabel meistens sehr dünn und schlecht isoliert sind.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Genau, und durch die schlechte Verarbeitung der Frontpanel-Verkabelung hat man meist Störgeräusche auf dem FP-Ausgang (Fiepen und so was). Ich benutze für meinen K701 auch nur den hinteren Eingang.


----------



## trible_d (12. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit der abtastrate aus? Muss man die auch anpassen, oder reicht die höchste einstellung?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Wenn du einen Unterschied hörst ist es ratsam die Abtastrate immer auf die Quelle anzupassen (CD 44,1kHz, DVD 48kHz, Spiel je nachdem was es anbietet 44,1kHz, 48kHz).


----------



## trible_d (12. Februar 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen Unterschied hörst ist es ratsam die Abtastrate immer auf die Quelle anzupassen (CD 44,1kHz, DVD 48kHz, Spiel je nachdem was es anbietet 44,1kHz, 48kHz).



Ich kann die abtastrate im treiber und unter windows unabhängig voneinander einstellen. Welche einstellung ist da ausschlaggebend?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

Die vom Einstellung vom Treiber überschreibt die Windows-Einstellungen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Treiber einstellungen von Asus Xonar D2X fürs spielen Einstellen*

kann hier noch jmd helfen ?


----------

